# water pump fuse rating?



## cornsnakejay (Jan 17, 2009)

hi guys,
sorry if this is a stupid question,but i have a small water pump powering a small (12" high) waterfall in one of my terrariums but it didnt come with a plug, so i dont know what amp fuse to put in the plug. it is a 5 watt pump and gives out up to 280 litres per hour. i'm guessing it takes a 3 amp fuse but not totally sure. does anybody here know for certain?

thanks, jay.


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

A 5 watt pump @ 240v is 0.021 amps (or its probably 220v to be exact which is still only 0.023 amps) so a 3amp fuse should be fine.

Its always best to put the smallest in anyway as you would want it to trip out as soon as possible.


Dont hold me to this though, I am not an expert in electronics.


----------



## cornsnakejay (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks mate


----------

